# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Produccion de Agua >  "La ciudad del agua" en Mazarrón

## Jonasino

> Hace varios lustros se descubrieron accidentalmente unos manantiales termales en las afueras de Mazarrón, concretamente en el paraje conocido como ‘El Saladillo’. Durante estos últimos años sus ‘termas’ han servido para solaz y cura de ‘iniciados’ en sus propiedades curativas. Los propietarios legítimos de las tierras: Balneario de Mazarrón S.L, nunca impidieron el uso  social de los mismos, aunque las condiciones no controladas de salubridad dejan mucho que desear.
> Con la urbanización Camposol junto al manantial, surgió un complejo hotelero que ofertaba, entre otros, el servicio de balneario termal. Se abastecía dicho establecimiento del yacimiento del Saladillo. Tras años de litigio de los dueños legítimos, el pasado verano se reconoció la propiedad en una sentencia firme de los tribunales murcianos. Dicha sentencia prohíbe taxativamente la extracción de aguas termales a la sociedad gestora del hotel ‘Sensol’, que corresponde a la misma urbanizadora del complejo residencial: MASA. Quizá sea precisamente por dicha prohibición de ‘distraer’ aguas ajenas, que el hotel fuese cerrado de improviso al no poder ofertar dichos servicios ‘termales. Con respecto a las termas, hemos sabido que los propietarios tienen en marcha un proyecto para un completo balneario, que ofertaría esas aguas sulfurosas tan apreciadas por los ‘turistas de salud’, al tiempo que generaría algunos puestos de trabajo en el municipio.
> 
> “La Ciudad del Agua”
> 
> Quienes le conocemos sabemos a ciencia cierta que es hombre de palabra. Un ser humano implicado y entregado a los suyos. Suyos, son tanto la familia como todos sus vecinos. Jacinto García ha luchado a brazo partido por el desarrollo turístico y un futuro para Mazarrón. Entregado a un sueño, su sueño: una vía de esperanza para que esta población deje de ser el vagón de cola regional en creación de empresas y actividades turísticas. Jacinto nunca deja de soñar con un Mazarrón en la vanguardia vacacional. Y todo a pesar de las mil zancadillas que le han interpuesto para doblegarlo. Pero ha sido fiel a los suyos, nosotros, los vecinos, y a su sueño: el gran complejo Turístico Lúdico-Termal de la “Ciudad del Agua”.
> 
> El fariseísmo, el cainismo, los ávidos de pasta y de gloria impropia, han sido los barreneros oficiales con que ha topado este modesto empresario. No ha quedado ajeno a la avidez ‘golosa’ de ciertos elementos contaminados de envidia y muy poca vergüenza. La presentación de la Ciudad del Agua, (Vídeo en youtube) hace más de tres años, levantó una gran expectación tanto a nivel local como en ámbitos regionales y nacionales. El proyecto sería una gran novedad para un turismo en constante evolución y crecimiento: vacaciones de salud o simple diversión, con el agua termal como epicentro de actividad o descanso. Un sector, los balnearios, que disfruta de una edad de oro. Ahí debe estar el ‘quid’ de tanta trabazón. Un apetecible filón para nuestros ‘cuelga-merallas’, siempre al acecho descuidero, nocturno y alevoso, que no aceptan el mérito ajeno y dedican tiempo público a poner rastreras zancadillas a quien destaca por su originalidad. Dedicados a husmear, merodear y abalanzarse con toda ‘suerte de leyes’ sobre algún pobre incauto que pone a disposición de los ciudadanos un proyecto para erradicar la estrechez convertida en estatus habitual de supervivencia. Cosas de tarugos y zopencos oficiales sin más luces que una linterna cutre-salchichera del bazar chino. Es el caso presente: un proyecto que generaría más de 2.000 empleos directos e indirectos en el municipio. Según confirma Jacinto.




Recreación de la futura Ciudad del Agua en Puerto de Mazarrón

Mejor sin comentarios. Que miedo me da.

Fuente: http://vegamediapress.es

----------

NoRegistrado (29-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Jajajaja Los pone finos, jajaja

Saludos. Miguel

----------

